# Saxo Bank Sponsor Found? Hugo Boss/De Rosa??



## velopediadominati (Apr 11, 2010)

Rumours are flying that Bjarne Riis is close to closing a new sponsorship deal with Italian fashion tycoon Matteo Marzotto that will keep his powerful team intact-------- including Fabian Cancellara and the brothers Schleck. The Marzotto Group control iconic fashion brands such as HUGO BOSS, and CEO Matteo Marzotto is a huge cycling fan. Expect the team to not only be dressed to the nines in HUGO BOSS apparel but to also be riding Marzotto's favourite bicycle manufacturer------ the iconic De Rosa brand. 

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

cool ! like this we'd have less Specialized biked on the peloton !


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

interesting indeed




Salsa_Lover said:


> cool ! like this we'd have less Specialized biked on the peloton !


So true so true


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

That would be awesome... cycling is high fashion...


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

hopefully, this will cause cycling jerseys and bibs to go up in price.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

more than what rock and republic charged?


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

How metrosexual......


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

More Euro racing cut jersey's for us overweight fans


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Ugh. Just ugh. 

Back in the 80's I was one of a handful of fools in the states who knew just what a De Rosa was. Everyone else was busy riding around on Cannondales, Masi's ([email protected] good bikes btw) and Cinelli's. I was one, very proud De Rosa rider. 

Now, everyone and their dog wants a De Rosa. Makes shopping on eBay for a good deal on an 80's De Rosa impossible unless you have more money than you need. Jerks.

I'll buy a Basso instead, just to be different.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

foofighter said:


> more than what rock and republic charged?


I hope


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it would be great. A long established team would be able to stay together, and with a new sponsor coming in, it would be good for cycling.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The equipment sponsors are separate deals. Given the budget needs of Saxo, Specialized is a lock to remain.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Ugh. Just ugh.
> 
> Back in the 80's I was one of a handful of fools in the states who knew just what a De Rosa was. Everyone else was busy riding around on Cannondales, Masi's ([email protected] good bikes btw) and Cinelli's. I was one, very proud De Rosa rider.
> 
> ...


I rode a Super Record Guerciotti in the 80's - HTH


----------



## vala-vala (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope very ansiously the new HUGO BOSS-De Rosa team 2011!!!!!!!!!!
and I hope the second Roubaix´s victory for Fabian on a DeRosa!!!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

All that is needed is some hair care products to get this fashion parade under way.. But seriously good stuff and great that they got someone backing them!!


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

step aside podium girls... here come the hugo boss boys


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

'Team Hugo Boss'

Doesn't have the same ring as Saxo Bank, but whatever brings the money in.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Ugh. Just ugh.
> 
> Back in the 80's I was one of a handful of fools in the states who knew just what a De Rosa was. Everyone else was busy riding around on Cannondales, Masi's ([email protected] good bikes btw) and Cinelli's. I was one, very proud De Rosa rider.
> 
> ...



Not sure where you live, but De Rosas are a dime a dozen in my parts and have been for quite some time. Yes, more unique than Cannondale, but nothing striking to be seen on a De Rosa, Colnago etc...

Basso...way more unique:thumbsup:


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

AJL said:


> 'Team Hugo Boss'
> 
> Doesn't have the same ring as Saxo Bank, but whatever brings the money in.


Or they can shorten it and make it just "The Boss", I think it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

vala-vala said:


> I hope very ansiously the new HUGO BOSS-De Rosa team 2011!!!!!!!!!!
> and I hope the second Roubaix´s victory for Fabian on a DeRosa!!!


 He would need a time machine to do that.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> He would need a time machine to do that.


the seat tube is already taken so im guessing the flux capacitor would be concealed in the top tube and the activation switch would be under the left brake lever hood? quick somebody photoshop the cancellara-roubaix video with back to the future


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

actually now that Cancellara is under supervision and can't use his electric bike, he's not doing so well on the TDS


----------



## velopediadominati (Apr 11, 2010)

It seems the deal has fallen through. Riis has been unable to secure a sponsor. The Schlecks are creating their own team.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

velopediadominati said:


> It seems the deal has fallen through. Riis has been unable to secure a sponsor. The Schlecks are creating their own team.


if ever there was a deal and not just hot air. 

And it's Kim Andersen leaving not the Schlecks so far. Although they will probably follow Kim to Luxembourg.

Update: Schlecks are probably back home in Luxembourg. No contract negotiations with Riis, same goes for Fuglsang.


----------



## velopediadominati (Apr 11, 2010)

I have heard rumours that Riis has also been negotiating with Banco Santander about moving the team to Spain if Riis can secure a contract with Alberto Contador.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

velopediadominati said:


> I have heard rumours that Riis has also been negotiating with Banco Santander about moving the team to Spain if Riis can secure a contract with Alberto Contador.


happily going along with the next one eh.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Cyclingnews seems pretty certain the Schlecks will run with Kim Andersen to Luxembourg. 

Sad to see the two brothers jumping ship (and not wild about the idea of Riis Cycling moving to Spain either), but if this is true Riis would be wise to get some big money to support a bid for Contador - will Banco Santander pony up? Can they compete with CdE - another likely bidder?

Conti is in the catbird seat - I smell a bidding war!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Riis confirms the exit of Schlecks is true

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/riis-admits-that-schlecks-will-join-new-luxembourg-team



> *Riis admits that Schlecks will join new Luxembourg team*
> 
> <dl class="meta"><dt>_By: _</dt><dd class="author">_Stephen Farrand_</dd><dt>_Published: _</dt><dd class="date">_June 27, 21:25, _</dd><dt>_Updated: _</dt><dd class="date">_June 27, 21:41_</dd><dt>_Edition:_</dt><dd>_First Edition Cycling News, Monday, June 28, 2010_</dd></dl>_Nygaard confirms ambitions of new team for 2011_
> _Bjarne Riis has conceded that both Frank and Andy Schleck will leave his team at the end of the season to join a new team in Luxembourg being created by his former directeur sportif Kim Andersen and former press officer Brian Nygaard._
> ...


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

The unfortunate part is that Riis expects more defections which is due to the fact that he has yet to find a new sponsor for the team. I wonder if the whole motorized doping debacle threw a wrench in his efforts to secure new sponsorship???


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

The unfortunate part is that one of road bike racing's most successful teams can't find a sponsor. I'm not totally surprised though after the recent G20 meeting.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Cyclingnews seems pretty certain the Schlecks will run with Kim Andersen to Luxembourg.
> 
> Sad to see the two brothers jumping ship (and not wild about the idea of Riis Cycling moving to Spain either), but if this is true Riis would be wise to get some big money to support a bid for Contador - will Banco Santander pony up? Can they compete with CdE - another likely bidder?
> 
> Conti is in the catbird seat - I smell a bidding war!


I figure since Santander throws heaps of money at Formula 1, they must have plenty to toss around... footing a cycling team would be peanuts compared to their sponsorship of Alonso at Ferrari.


----------

